# Need Help....5000S



## crazycanuck1 (Apr 26, 2006)

I just purchased a 87 5000S.... The manual s gone from it...I got this car DIRT DIRT cheap...
Only problems is it is flashing 2 symbols on the dash.. I will try and describe them as best as possible....I wanted to post here since I'm waiting for a manual to come in the mail.
1. Looks like a light bulb upside down with a "X" through it surrounded by Brackets
2. Looks like the light bulb again but inside a shade triangle
I hope I described these well....I just can't wait for the manualto get here....
Thanks
C.C.


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Need Help....5000S (crazycanuck1)*

Check your brake/tail lights its telling you that a bulb is out.
Second may be your brake pad wear indicator or the power steering fluid level, check em both! The power steering light will pop on if hte key is left on as well........


----------

